# ipad question



## lilredhen (Feb 20, 2005)

Does anyone have an iPad? I want to get one but does it mean I will have to sign a contract and pay a monthly bill with AT&T or Verizon? I have wireless at home and will mostly use it at home. Will some things not work when I go out without paying a cell bill?


----------



## lacy (Apr 15, 2006)

I bought my iPad with the capability to use satellite but do not have it turned on. The way it was explained to me is that I would contact the carrier that I wanted to use and that the charges would appear on my cell phone bill regardless of who they are. I don' t know if there is an actual contract. You can use it away from home if you can find an open wifi signal. The "advantage" to having satellite service is you can use the iPad anywhere no wifi needed. You can buy an iPad with or without the capability of satellite service. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

NO you dont have a satellite enabled IPAD..... You can get Ipad's with two options. WIFI only or 3G. WIFI It only works where there is wireless internet. 3G is just like your cell phone data plan. 3G requires a contract and a monthly fee.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

lacy said:


> You can buy an iPad with or without the capability of satellite service. Hope this is helpful.


No, what you are talking about is  Satellite Positioning ( GPS ) Has to be turned on to work.

That is different then getting a signal from a satellite so you can use the phone, on the net.


----------



## lilredhen (Feb 20, 2005)

I understand now I can get one with wifi only. So that also means the GPS won't work for me? Unless I'm staying put where there's wifi?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Lilredhen - correct.


----------

